# Billing for Home Sleep Studies



## cbooker (Nov 9, 2010)

Can anyone please help me with the billing of home sleep studies.  My physician reads these studies in the outpatient department of the hospital.  I have tried billing 95806/26 with a place of service as outpatient and medicare is denying stating treatment deemed by payer as rendered in unappropriate/invalide place of service.  I have also tried G0399/26 with a place of service as outpatient and this is also being rejected stating unappropriate/invalid place of service.  Does this need to be billed as patient's home even though physician is reading these in an outpatient setting?


----------



## NL2022 (Dec 7, 2010)

If the patient is doing this test at home then yes the place of service should be home (12). You go by where the test (service) was done not where it was read.


----------

